# need help finding an edc



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the perfect (for me) EDC in this knife, except for the fact that it is the cheapest Chinese made rendition imaginable. Can anyone direct me to a high quality version of this? It has a single blade.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a riff on a Spyderco Ladybug, with a knockoff Mel Pardue blade shape. If you like the proportions, get the Ladybug. Popular for an EDC, especially in office environs where a little knife is a must.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my! Isn't that thing _precious?!_


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Spiderco Sage:

[video=youtube;8jCkcrVayJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jCkcrVayJY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 23, 2011)

Spyderco tenacious at Amazon is 32.00


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, Guys! Looks like Spyderco has what I'm looking for. I just wish that they had a carbon version!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Spyderco tenacious at Amazon is 32.00


 
That one is too big. The ladybug is the right size for my pocket!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 24, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks, Guys! Looks like Spyderco has what I'm looking for. I just wish that they had a carbon version!



You must be a cook!:rofl:

You're more likely to find an EDC in H1 than in any carbon steel. Pockets are humid and abrasive.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 24, 2011)

Carried a CRKT M16-14sf for years. Big and rugged, lightening fast opening. Broke the first 1mm off the tip opening a bluepoint. 

If I were to buy another folder, it would probably be an Extrema Ratio MPC or Fulcrum IID.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 28, 2011)

Spyderco, Benchmade and the other major players are bound to have something that will strike your fancy. I would suggest maybe looking at a mini Griptilian. You can get one online with a 154CM blade for about $80 or for closer to $60 if you are okay with 440C. If you like it and want to upgrade it later, Kevin Wllkins makes a replacement handle for it. I would avoid H1 unless you are playing to join UDT. Not a very good steel for taking and holding a fine edge from what I have been told.


----------



## ColinCB (Aug 30, 2011)

A comment on H1.

The edge retention is decent, but isn't great. You will need to sharpen it more than other knives, however the edge can be razor sharp. H1 is best for corrosive environments. I have a Spyderco Atlantic Salt and the corrosion resistance is amazing. Left it outside in in humid and sunny weather with SW misting everywhere for near a week and it only had a tiny bit of rust where the laser etching was done. It's a known "problem," however the rust wiped off with very little effort.

Here's an extreme example: Left in a container of chlorine tablets. 

http://spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39008&highlight=chlorine


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 30, 2011)

i got two words for ya....tom krein......get an edc with good steel and send it to him to regrind....it costs like 40 bucks or so depending on the steel....he will grind it into the best laser u haveever seen........it'll be the best edc u can get......ryan


----------



## RobinW (Aug 30, 2011)

Does Tom K still regrind knives?
I was thinking about having him regrind my ZDP Endura, but i read somewhere he no longer regrinds....


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 31, 2011)

it's been a while since i got anything from him but doesn't hurt to send an email.....i have had better luck just calling though....it always took forever to get emails from him.....ryan


----------



## TB_London (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a zdp calypso jr, which is an awesome edc, gets razor sharp and lasts. The profile is similar to your pic too


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, but looking at the Spyderco catalog that one isn't listed, only the 3 and 3.5 inch versions, which are bigger than what I'm after.


----------



## TB_London (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry should have said you'd need to look for a second hand one as they were a sprint run


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

Eh. Get a nice knife. You use a kitchen knife maybe once a day (unless you're paid to do more). Your pocket knife is always with you.
So, old school might be a Hen and Rooster #273 from A.G. Russell. Alternatively, a William Henry button lock with a ZDP blade makes a nice EDC.


----------



## RobinW (Sep 2, 2011)

Spyderco Delica ZPD full flat grind at $75? Should have a lot of potential.
I just ordered one....


----------



## Adamm (Sep 4, 2011)

If you looking for carbon there was a sprint run of Cali 2 or 3 with a gomi super blue.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far, some really good suggestions! The Caly super blue would be perfect if it were smaller, but it is just a bit more than I want in my pocket. All that I can find reference to is the 3.5.
I'm a little bit intrigued by the Al Mar Osprey.


----------



## jmforge (Sep 5, 2011)

Better than titanium, though, right? It definitely serves its purpose, but I think that some people got a bit overexcited over it when the bigger makers started selling H1 knives. There are a goodly number of salt water fishermen who love the H1 "oh sh*t" knives and line cutters that you hang on your belt, but that is an application where it is going to get wet and salty all of the time.


ColinCB said:


> A comment on H1.
> 
> The edge retention is decent, but isn't great. You will need to sharpen it more than other knives, however the edge can be razor sharp. H1 is best for corrosive environments. I have a Spyderco Atlantic Salt and the corrosion resistance is amazing. Left it outside in in humid and sunny weather with SW misting everywhere for near a week and it only had a tiny bit of rust where the laser etching was done. It's a known "problem," however the rust wiped off with very little effort.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheis (Sep 10, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I'm a little bit intrigued by the Al Mar Osprey.


 
I had an Al Mar Osprey years ago, but lost it. Nice little knife.

Current EDC is a Kershaw #1600 Chive. Just under 3" closed - 2" blade. Takes a decent edge. I love the one hand operation.
Should fit your size criteria. 

James


----------



## Castalia (Jun 29, 2014)

Spyderco ManBug Aogami super blue.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 1, 2014)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks to everyone who has responded so far, some really good suggestions! The Caly super blue would be perfect if it were smaller, but it is just a bit more than I want in my pocket. All that I can find reference to is the 3.5.
> I'm a little bit intrigued by the Al Mar Osprey.



The Caly super blue is my carry blade. Keep it razor sharp it is the 3.5. OK with cargo shorts. Dress or military which often have extra pockets good for a edc.

Good luck on finding the smaller blade. Go with quality steel & lock.


----------

